# Baby scratching surfaces getting worried



## I_AM_LIVID

So Gabriel has developed a habit of scratching surfaces. It doesnt matter if he is in his cot, on the playmat, in his feeding chair or in my arms, he will scratch at his blanket or the feeding tray or scratch my skin (this is the main reasons I clip his nails twice a week). Even when in the bathtub, his fingers do a scratching motion under water. I celebrated his quirkiness in the beginning as he would slam his hand up and down against a surface before scratching, but now Im worried it is a sign of something terrible to come (autism, bipolar, etc). 

I tried to distract him in the past with toys but I noticed that he really enjoys the feel of textures and will ignore everything and spends minutes scratching instead. And when he goes to bed, he has to scratch his snuggly bear to fall asleep. 

Is this normal?


----------



## bathbabe

Harrison used to do this loads hes stopped doing it so much now tho, i think i was just his way of exploring x


----------



## sweetcheeks78

Hi hon, I wouldn't worry about it. Douglas used to scratch the back of my hand constantly when I was bottle feeding him, and my friends LO did the same thing at that age. I found douglas did loads of wee quirky things, I think they're just getting used to their little bodies and often don't realise they're doing these things. :hugs:


----------



## lolababes

I wouldnt worry, Ive got a little scratcher too. He does it all the time especially the table coz it makes a noise lol.


----------



## Pixxie

Lyra's been doing this for about a month, her fingernails are always filthy! :shock: xx


----------



## bumpy89

My LO does this too, his favourite thing to scratch is our leather sofa :dohh:


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Phew... I'm so glad to hear I'm not the only one experiencing this. Just posted a few pictures as examples. He scratches bumbos, toys, his cot mirror, the playmat and when he doesn't have his snuggly teddy, he scratches his hair instead to fall asleep.


----------



## bathbabe

Harrison scratches his head when hes tired too. X


----------



## Luzelle

Ooh, just look how much they've grown! So beautiful, your little people!


----------



## Princess86

My LO does this too, always scratching, especially the side of my back when feeding!


----------



## JK1978

Haha, cute their little obsessions aren't they? Jaxon "fingers" things ever since he was tiny. Takes his little pointer finger and flicks and swirls everything. Looks a bit like ET phone home :lol:


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

^^^

:rofl:

It annoys me a little when I put food on his tray and instead of eating (I'm doing BLW), he just sits there the entire time scratching at the tray. And when I decide enough is enough and put the food in his hand, he just looks at it and mushes it because he loves the texture. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh.


----------



## JK1978

I_AM_LIVID said:


> ^^^
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> It annoys me a little when I put food on his tray and instead of eating (I'm doing BLW), he just sits there the entire time scratching at the tray. And when I decide enough is enough and put the food in his hand, he just looks at it and mushes it because he loves the texture. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh.

:cloud9: so cute. Jaxon mooshes food too, and spits it, and throws it ... :dohh: Daddy thinks it's funny tho and encourages :nope:


----------



## bathbabe

I_AM_LIVID said:


> ^^^
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> It annoys me a little when I put food on his tray and instead of eating (I'm doing BLW), he just sits there the entire time scratching at the tray. And when I decide enough is enough and put the food in his hand, he just looks at it and mushes it because he loves the texture. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh.

Harrison then used to rub it into his hair lol x


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

bathbabe said:


> I_AM_LIVID said:
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> It annoys me a little when I put food on his tray and instead of eating (I'm doing BLW), he just sits there the entire time scratching at the tray. And when I decide enough is enough and put the food in his hand, he just looks at it and mushes it because he loves the texture. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh.
> 
> Harrison then used to rub it into his hair lol xClick to expand...

Why do I have a funny feeling that it's only a matter of time before my LO learns that trick? :dohh:


----------



## mrsthomas623

Constantly, the worst is now he goes up to the wall and does it... it is like nails on a chalkboard. It literally gives me an upset stomach! :sick: But he has always done it, scratches his head and ears when sleepy, scratches his stuffed animals, all his toys and he is a very smart boy.. already trying to stack his blocks on top of each other! (proud mommy boast! :haha:)


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

JK1978 said:


> I_AM_LIVID said:
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> It annoys me a little when I put food on his tray and instead of eating (I'm doing BLW), he just sits there the entire time scratching at the tray. And when I decide enough is enough and put the food in his hand, he just looks at it and mushes it because he loves the texture. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh.
> 
> :cloud9: so cute. Jaxon mooshes food too, and spits it, and throws it ... :dohh: Daddy thinks it's funny tho and encourages :nope:Click to expand...

We can always count on FOBs to encourage our LOs bad habits. My OH thinks it is funny when Clarissa kicks me while changing her nappy and delights in Gabriel pinching my nipples :dohh:


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

mrsthomas623 said:


> Constantly, the worst is now he goes up to the wall and does it... it is like nails on a chalkboard. It literally gives me an upset stomach! :sick: But he has always done it, *scratches his head and ears when sleepy*, scratches his stuffed animals, all his toys and he is a very smart boy.. already trying to stack his blocks on top of each other! (proud mommy boast! :haha:)

Oh my gawd, do you know my son? When I am bottle-feeding him and he gets sleepy, he always scratches his head and ear. And if yours is smart, I shall patiently wait for the day mine stacks his blocks as well and come brag on-line about how smart scratchers are. :haha:


----------



## meldmac

Colin has been doing this for a long time! My neck looks like a scratching post because he loves to scratch while he's having a bottle. He tries to do it to my face too!


----------



## mrsthomas623

Had to post this picture! 

Falling asleep while scratching his ear.
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/75384_542052939992_59100351_31732429_5980441_n.jpg


----------



## joannemc

Brandon has recently started doing this too, he loves scratching the cover on his pram, perfectly normal, think there just exploring


----------

